
Google's Larry Page Got Bored of Disrupting the Telecom Sector with Google Fiber - vezycash
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20161219/07551436302/googles-larry-page-got-bored-disrupting-telecom-sector-with-google-fiber.shtml
======
forgetsusername
> _" But seeking permits to lay fiber is time-consuming and digging holes
> expensive. Former employees say Page became frustrated with Fiber’s lack of
> progress. “Larry just thought it wasn’t game-changing enough,” says a former
> Page adviser. “There’s no flying-saucer shit in laying fiber.”_

Great example of the "bad" side of big thinking that haunts Silicon Valley:
not everything can be a moonshot. Sometimes you need to roll up the sleeves
and dig holes. Progress isn't always apparently glamorous.

~~~
phr4ts
It's also a great example of how government policies could hamper innovation.

~~~
dragonbonheur
It's mostly a greater example of how Telecom companies bought US government
officials to keep competition out.

